# Acoustic Strings?



## Pine (Jul 10, 2010)

I've had a custom made acoustic guitar for about 8 years now. I've always been an electric player so I haven't touched my acoustic too much. I just picked it up and started playing it about a week ago, then for some reason couldn't put it down. Unfortunately the old thing hasn't had it's strings changed in those 8 years and one of them just snapped. I don't really have good knowledge for good acoustic strings, but what would you recommend? inb4 nylons


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 11, 2010)

Well, I have Ernie Ball Extra Slinky (10-50) on my Ibanez. Nice sound and they seem to last fairly well. That's a suggestion if your axe uses steel strings. For nylon, I would guess Martin?

Kel


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 11, 2010)

I'd concur with Ernie Ball Extra Slinky strings. They're pretty good, and they sound nice.


----------



## cataloof (Jul 11, 2010)

my olll bass ss player sweread by ernie ball stringss man, i thinnk thi is a n obrainer


----------



## cataloof (Jul 11, 2010)

ah fuck i didnt realise this was for guitarrrrr though i dont know thhere

sorry man im drunk i read bass guitar for som reeson


----------



## cataloof (Jul 11, 2010)

fuck i cant figure out hooow you dellete posts im sorrry guys this is harsd


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 11, 2010)

Not sure on nylon strings, but my acoustics sport D'Addario strings :3


----------



## Zhael (Jul 11, 2010)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Well, I have Ernie Ball Extra Slinky (10-50) on my Ibanez. Nice sound and they seem to last fairly well. That's a suggestion if your axe uses steel strings. For nylon, I would guess Martin?
> 
> Kel


 
Agreed.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jul 11, 2010)

I forget what kind of strings I have on my acoustic, but I love them so much. Dammit!


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 13, 2010)

martin strings ftw.


----------



## Subrosa (Jul 21, 2010)

Martin strings are over priced, so are gibby strings which used to be made by EB and sold for more, D'addarios are disgusting, they feel crap sound flat and they never used to last me more than a few weeks before I snapped one or more of the lighter gauges.

Just use EBs, whatever gauge you're used to, if you don't know, just go standard to avoid having to mess with the relief, you may want to get the relief checked anyway, if it's been that long, maybe polish the frets and oil the board.

remember graphite in your nut and saddle when restringing and leave 2 coils around each tuning post for the bass side and 3 for the trebble.


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 21, 2010)

if martins are to pricey go with darco


----------

